# Blackberry Z30 not recognized by computer



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hello

I have a new Blackberry Z30 when i plug into my computer i am getting this error message (picture attached ) any suggestions

Thank you

Dan


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Settings, Networks Connections, USB.
Turn on the Charge only mode.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi plodr

I got a pop up icon showing Blackberry connection but nothing shows in devise manager, i made the changes you suggested


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What do you want to do?
If you want to simply charge it through your computer, make the changes I suggested.

If you want to move files back and forth Turn off Charge only mode.
Don't open device manager, open Windows Explorer, find the device and expand it to show your files.

What operating system is the computer running? (If Windows 10, I can't help) My android phone and 2 tables connect to only Win 7 computers.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi

I am running XP, i want to add music


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> Support for MTP in Windows XP requires the installation of Windows Media Player 10 or later.




Source: http://support.blackberry.com/kb/articleDetail?articleNumber=000016310

and have a read here
http://support.blackberry.com/kb/articleDetail?articleNumber=000035666


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I downloaded Blackberry link that solved the problem, your the best plodr !!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm glad you got it working.


----------

